# Little House on the Prairie Musical



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 30, 2008)

The Associated Press: Melissa Gilbert cast in `Little House' musical (May 29, 2008)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2008)

No way, my parents used to watch that show and I hated it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 30, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> No way, my parents used to watch that show and I hated it.



Don't hold back, Daniel, tell us what you really think.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > No way, my parents used to watch that show and I hated it.
> ...



Oh don't worry I will.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

Little House was my daughter's favorite show when she was a toddler. She called it "Mary House". I remember watching it as a kid and pretending I didn't like it.


----------



## etexas (May 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > No way, my parents used to watch that show and I hated it.
> ...


Uncle Etexas chokes on his coffee!


----------



## BertMulder (May 30, 2008)

Know that Little House has a stigma of being 'Christian'

However found it very 'Christian', however...

As soon as the places they left got any civilization, and hence a church was established, they moved away again...

And then the crocodile tears of missing worshipping...

Gimme a break.


----------

